# Triple A-Pillar Gauge Pod *with pics*



## 1INSANEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I can see why know one has done this yet. The material is very very hard to work with. This is OEM material. All of the holes are round it was just the angle it was shot at. I will get some pics when all the gauges are in the car. 

I will be doing my friends dual pod this comming week. 

Anyways injoy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

you are doing mine? SWEET! looking good tim!


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks great.... Good Job.

Here is mine.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12401


----------

